# Interesting article (at least the Canadian press is coving it!)



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

This is likely no suprise to many of you.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ner/article1859410/singlepage/#articlecontent

Sincerely,
Paul E. Turley

EDIT: Typo in the title. "covering"


----------



## Haddon (Feb 26, 2009)

Good article.


----------

